# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  нужен провайдер!

## Элеанора

Товарищи. Нужен провайдер интернета в московскую квартиру. Помогите советом! У нас в семье ребенок прирожденный геймер, поэтому нужен пров  без лагов. Есть варианты кверти и онлайм (как геймерские провы). Что думаете?

----------


## dima714

А ребенка в спортзал сводить не лучше чем он будет ночевать за компом? о_О

----------


## Элеанора

да в спортзале он достаточное время проводит. Я считаю, что ничего страшного, если ребенок поиграет в игры. Если в меру, то всё это не плохо,а  даже наоборот. Кстати получили щас открытку в почтовый ящик от онлайма. Вот сижу изучаю, тарифы весьма неплохи, всего 500р за  10240 / 5120. наверно подключим.

----------


## kak_tak

Элеонора, онлайм действительно неплохо подходит для геймеров, хотя слышал, что и кверти пользуется среди них популярностью. У меня у самого брат увлекается игрушками, недавно подключил себе как раз онлайм и вполне счастлив. Вы главное акаду не берите! там у них вообще щас проблемы...)

----------


## Элеанора

а что с ней такое? Ну акада правда и не рассматривается как вариант.. Выбираем только из онлайма и кветри, ну еще конечно стрим имеется…

----------


## kak_tak

их возможно вообще выкупят. Может тот же онлайм, у него дела щас хорошо пошли.

----------


## Элеанора

вот мы теперь на своей шкуре сможем ощутить как у них дела пошли - поключились 2 дня назад к онлайму!

----------


## kak_tak

Элеанора, как онлайм-то? Расскажите!

----------


## Элеанора

ничего, пока всё нормально. Единственный облом - видела вчера рекламу нкс 2 месяца по цене одного с 1 марта…((( а я за 3 или 4 дня до этого подключилась( жаль! Ну ничего, в остальном всё хорошо!

----------


## Micro

ха, а я наоборот успел подключиться к нкс как раз по акции)

----------


## Элеанора

повезло!) я сейчас подумываю скорость побольше взять, но вот не знаю, сильно ли ощутима разница между тарифами онлайм-10240 и онлайм-20480.. Кто знает?

----------


## kak_tak

ну как, онлайм-20480 соответственно в два раза быстрее работает) это ж логично. А вам для чего нужна скорость быстрее?

----------


## Элеанора

да вот думала, чтобы просто скачивать побольше и побыстрее. Фильмы, музыку итд. Но не знаю. Может и не стоит того, может и онлайм 10240 достаточно..

----------


## kak_tak

дело конечно хозяйское, но мне кажется что если ничего особенного качать не надо, то онлайм 10240 - нормал. 10мбит - не маленькая скорость

----------


## Элеанора

всё-таки оставили онлайм-10240!)

----------


## Micro

а кто-нибудь в курсе подробностей про дисконтную  карту для покупок в интернет магазине ТОП ШОП, которую Онлайм предоставляет клиентам?

----------


## kak_tak

> а кто-нибудь в курсе подробностей про дисконтную  карту для покупок в интернет магазине ТОП ШОП, которую Онлайм предоставляет клиентам?


нкс своим клиентам делает скидки в топ шопе. Насчет карты подробностей не знаю, звякни им, спроси

----------


## Micro

короче говоря, если кому интересно - карта дисконтная, можно получить ее в нкс. Я уже съездил забрал

----------


## kak_tak

> всё-таки оставили онлайм-10240!)


щас видел на сайте онлайма, что у них теперь есть так называемая турбокнопка — можно опробовать тариф побыстрее и посмотреть, стоит переходить или нет — мне кажется это как раз для вас))

----------


## Элеанора

о, спасибо за информацию! Хорошо, что на онлайме появилась такая возможность сначала попробовать, а потом уже переходить если что на другой тариф!

----------


## Micro

я благодаря этой турбокнопке и перевелся на онлайм 20480

----------


## Элеанора

слушайте! Это очень классная штука, даже не думала! Мы тоже перевелись на днях на онлайм 20480. разница очень ощутима оказывается!

----------

